# Problème de connexion ssh



## devilbull (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon apple tv2 je n'arrive pas a me connecter en ssh avec "puTTY"

je tape mon adresse ip de apple tv2

il me manque "login as: frontrow"
puis il demande le mot de passe :" frontrow"
et il affiche
"Access denied"

je ne sais pas a quoi c'est dû si quelqu'un a une idée merci d'avance 

apple tv2 iOS 4.3 jailbreak avec Seas0nPass


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Septembre 2011)

essaye de te connecter à l'adresse root@IP_appleTV


----------



## redjef (21 Décembre 2011)

devilbull a dit:


> Bonjours a tous,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec mon apple tv2 je n'arrive pas a me connecter en ssh avec "puTTY"
> 
> ...


 

login as root
mp: alpine


----------

